# Nesus 7 or similar



## dodo (26 Nov 2013)

Looking to buy Nexus 7 for Xmas present for daughter older version is E169 in Argos ,  anyone know if this is good value and if there is any similar that may do the same job for less but is quality


----------



## chrisboy (26 Nov 2013)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=183494


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Nov 2013)

It's not a bad price, although if you know anyone going "up North", it's about €15 cheaper at . Alternatively, the previous generation Kindle Fire HD can be had for £99 incl. delivery from Amazon.

You can buy equivalent-specced tablets for far cheaper if you venture into no-name Chinese territory, but frankly for something like this I wouldn't bother. The saving isn't worth the world of pain if you get a duff unit or it develops a fault later. And it's now too close to Christmas to be sure of delivery.


----------



## 44brendan (26 Nov 2013)

Great tablet. Have one for the past 12 months and have found it excellent! Sounds like a good price too, compared with what I paid 12 months ago!!


----------



## dodo (28 Nov 2013)

*great deal I think*

[broken link removed]


----------



## Barney Magoo (28 Nov 2013)

Or you could get the Asus MemoPad HD7, which is basically the same tablet as the Nexus7 (both are made by Asus) at a bit more than half the price. I bought one for £129 (sterling) while herself bought a 2013 32GB Nexus7 for €269. 
Some differences, but not justifying the price difference imho.


----------



## Leo (28 Nov 2013)

Barney Magoo said:


> Or you could get the Asus MemoPad HD7, which is basically the same tablet as the Nexus7 (both are made by Asus) at a bit more than half the price. I bought one for £129 (sterling) while herself bought a 2013 32GB Nexus7 for €269.
> Some differences, but not justifying the price difference imho.



The MemoPad HD7 is the same spec as the older Google Nexus, not the 2013 model.


----------



## Barney Magoo (30 Nov 2013)

Leo said:


> The MemoPad HD7 is the same spec as the older Google Nexus, not the 2013 model.



I didn't say it was the same spec as the 2013 model. 

The MemoPad HD7 is not the same spec as the older Nexus7 either.


----------



## Leo (2 Dec 2013)

Barney Magoo said:


> I didn't say it was the same spec as the 2013 model.
> 
> The MemoPad HD7 is not the same spec as the older Nexus7 either.



Why then say it 'is basically the same tablet as the Nexus' and then compare the price to the 2013 Nexus 7? That's about as relevant as comparing the price of a Volkswagen to a Porsche.


----------



## AlbacoreA (2 Dec 2013)

Made no sense to me either.

Asus Google Nexus 7 (2013) (seriously could they not have renamed it)
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_google_nexus_7_(2013)-5600.php

Asus Google Nexus 7 (2012)
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_google_nexus_7-4850.php

Asus Memo Pad HD7
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_memo_pad_hd7-5492.php

Asus Memo Pad
http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_memo_pad_me172v-5249.php


You can probably run a compare on them here. 
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5600&idPhone2=4850


----------

